# Are painfully expensive strains worth it?



## Elliot Jansen (Aug 30, 2009)

I have been toying with the idea of comin up on some reeeeeeeeealy expensive strains later on this year.  Merry Christmas to me..  But is it worth the 330 $ Gamble.  I have never had a problem recieving my packages but it would be the time I spend a ridiculous amount getting some legit strain, that leo marvin would confiscate them in the mail.   I have done well with bargain strains so far..  Been growin about a year now, and have produced some of the best budz me and my clique has ever seen.  I could have 4 bargain purple strains for the price of one really (allegedly) legit strain..  Any advise..  

By the way the strain is called Matanuska Tundra, from Sagarmatha..


----------



## 420grower (Aug 30, 2009)

I have used nirvana seed for as long as they have been around,they are very well priced,male to female ratio has never been worse than 60/40 either way,I am currently growing afgan/morrocan that they sent me for 20.00 american 10 beans,I will post gallery photo's soon,I have plenty in my gallery for anyone interested,so I guess what I am saying is no way would I pay for any strain,as a breeder,I believe in one thing,consistancy,and they have proved that to me,nuff said


----------



## umbra (Aug 30, 2009)

Elliot Jansen said:
			
		

> I have been toying with the idea of comin up on some reeeeeeeeealy expensive strains later on this year.  Merry Christmas to me..  But is it worth the 330 $ Gamble.  I have never had a problem recieving my packages but it would be the time I spend a ridiculous amount getting some legit strain, that leo marvin would confiscate them in the mail.   I have done well with bargain strains so far..  Been growin about a year now, and have produced some of the best budz me and my clique has ever seen.  I could have 4 bargain purple strains for the price of one really (allegedly) legit strain..  Any advise..
> 
> By the way the strain is called Matanuska Tundra, from Sagarmatha..



There is a lot more risk than that. You could get lucky and get 8 females, all healthy. But...you could get only 7 that germinate, 5 males, one sick spindly female, and one healthy female. Not much of a harvest for $330 dollars and 3 months time.


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2009)

I can kind of comment on this right now big time... Short version... I was addicted to seed for a bit and bought some really nice genetics on seedbay...sent my money order off and received my beans very quickly...also had some overly priced beans from Elite Genetics...long story short, none of the EG beans germed and survived...and out of the seedbay beans I hve 3 keepers right now...I am currently germing more of the seedbay beans...if I get one real nice mother out of this then I guess it will hve been worth it....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 30, 2009)

No, price doesn't insure quality. Nirvana has good genetics at a reasonable price. $330 for a pack of seeds is a rip off imo.


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 31, 2009)

if its got good feedback sure go for it cause remember you only need one lady to give you many good years also buy them if you are going to kick yourself for years to come if its the true one cause i have done it


----------



## HazeMe (Aug 31, 2009)

What attracts you to the Matanuska Tundra? I would look at some other options. Hemp Depot has plenty of strains that are much cheaper and probably much better genetics. Cannacopia seeds are extremely cheap, and they have great genetics. On another forum, a grower had a journal with some of the Cannacopia strains, and I must say, they look killer. Anyways, it's your money, but I think you should buy something else.

HazeMe


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 31, 2009)

Seedsman seeds has a version of MT called Ata Tundra at 1/10 the price.


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay - I was just having this conversation w/ a freind of mine. I've bought top $ strains at well over $300 - and one still out-produces all my and it turns over every 45 days! My number 2 strain however is a bag seed, stable and productive..........and free. In any case, IMO the cost of any investment will be paid back w/ the rewards. Your investing in endless yeilds w/ simple clone knowledge and if you get the right pheno who knows the possibilities. $330? What would you rather? The money or having a garden full of your favorite herb that's yours to grow. I know what I'd take..............


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

I seen pics of the Ata Tundra, very nice...and actually considerd buying some.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 31, 2009)

I prefer my outcrosses. Never know when you'll find that perfect pheno that can't be bought.


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 31, 2009)

I have never heard of or seen anybody grow a Sagarmatha strain.  Does anybody here have any experience with them?  I personally would NEVER EVER spend that much on ten seeds.  Im very happy ordering from Nirvana and when I feel like spoiling myself I spend about $75 on some Chimera seeds.  

The $30 seeds that Nirvana sells beats any buds I have seen grown in my area.  If I was selling my homegrown I could probably charge $70 an eighth or more.  Nobodies bud around here can even compare to my cheap Nirvana buds.


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I have never heard of or seen anybody grow a Sagarmatha strain.  Does anybody here have any experience with them?  I personally would NEVER EVER spend that much on ten seeds.  Im very happy ordering from Nirvana and when I feel like spoiling myself I spend about $75 on some Chimera seeds.
> 
> The $30 seeds that Nirvana sells beats any buds I have seen grown in my area.  If I was selling my homegrown I could probably charge $70 an eighth or more.  Nobodies bud around here can even compare to my cheap Nirvana buds.



I've grown his wonderberry.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 31, 2009)

In some cases it is worth it.
Id much rather have the real Sensi Jack. Than any of its knockoffs.
Sometimes, yes its worth spoiling yourself and getting the real thing and having it to brag about over buying some cheap ripoff wannabe.

Hows it worth it? Well back in the late 80s and early-mid 90s. A friend on vacations brought home bout 6 different strains of Sensi total. 
For the Northern Lights. Its 20 years later and they are still growing them strong. Just breeding the best and taking clones and everything else. 

So if its worth it to you. Go ahead and make an investment in them.


----------

